# Haven't Received Yahoo! Stuff..



## Xiteer (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys..
Just wondering whats going on with my TiVo service.. I still don't have the Yahoo! functions on my TiVo.. I placed myself on the priority list the day it came out but still nothing.. I'm at software version: 7.2.1-oth-01-2-540

Just forced a connection and nothing.

Thanks, Xiteer.


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't feel bad... I'm in the same boat.


----------



## custer (Jul 19, 2005)

Xiteer said:


> Hey guys..
> Just wondering whats going on with my TiVo service.. I still don't have the Yahoo! functions on my TiVo.. I placed myself on the priority list the day it came out but still nothing.. I'm at software version: 7.2.1-oth-01-2-540
> 
> Just forced a connection and nothing.
> ...


Nothing here either - and I have four TiVo's and I'm on the priority list four times. None of them have it yet.


----------



## Xiteer (Sep 14, 2005)

Well at least its not just me


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Info on rollout of Online Services

And more here from the start of that thread.

It's coming. Patience.


----------



## harperg (Jun 30, 2003)

I will say I've been lucky and received my features a couple of days ago. I placed my two TiVos on the priority list sometime last week when I found out about it, and I'm able to use the Yahoo features less than a week later. Can't quite purchase movie tickets like it says on there, but I know that's a feature they're still working on. Hang in there, guys.


----------



## Xiteer (Sep 14, 2005)

Received the update today 

Looks like they are getting to everyone, slowly but surely.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't know when it showed up, but I'm checking it out today. I'm listening to the Live365 music stream right now. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## custer (Jul 19, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Info on rollout of Online Services
> 
> And more here from the start of that thread.
> 
> It's coming. Patience.


How much patience? I mean, I have FOUR of them. Last upgrade I had to wait forever for it to show up on three of them, but I got it on one right away, and that was good enough. I got nothing this time.


----------



## macohenks (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm still waiting here, too. I've put my service number on the list at least 4 times but still nothing. :down:


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I got my yahoo two days ago all working


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Priority List Update -

Just to let you guys know, we're making good progress on that priority list. We should get all of the way through it by the end of this week. 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## Xiteer (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh,
One more thing I noticed.. I must have found mine right when the update was happening or something because the first time I used the features everything was REALLY SLOW..

When I fired up my tivo the next day I had a message waiting about the new features... Now things are running somewhat faster.

Moral of the story, for those of you checking every 10 mins.. you might want to wait to get the "message" before you pass judgement 

Xiteer


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

But wouldn't you know it...I just got Galleon configured and running on my VectorLinux box. I went downstairs to check the TiVo and there was the Yahoo stuff!
The "movie" app blows the socks off the Galleon version!
The Weather app is not as detailed, neither are the traffic conditions. But it's nice not to have to run a "server".

Good work TiVo. :up: 

Now if only I had a way to "opt out" of the BestBuy and Nikon apps (without any serious hacking... :down:


----------



## MrEdd (Feb 24, 2005)

Xiteer said:


> Oh,
> One more thing I noticed.. I must have found mine right when the update was happening or something because the first time I used the features everything was REALLY SLOW..
> 
> When I fired up my tivo the next day I had a message waiting about the new features... Now things are running somewhat faster.
> ...


One problem... I got the message but still no update. I have software version 7.2.1-oth-01-2-264 which I believe is still old. Also I don't have the BestBuy and Nikon apps.

But what I do have is a message saying that all those nice features are waiting for me... I guess they are hiding?


----------



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

does tivo have people working on the weekends to enter the codes? or do I have to wait for "business days" ontop of whatever my position in the waiting list? 

(and yes, I read through the entire other thread on the rollout.)


----------



## AlexJS (Jan 4, 2006)

put myself on the list last week and i'm still waiting...


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

TiVo Steve said:


> Now if only I had a way to "opt out" of the BestBuy and Nikon apps (without any serious hacking... :down:


I'd like to be able to hide/show/re-order all the apps in the Music, Pictures & more. I'm kinda surprised this wasn't added as a feature on rollout....it's getting quite congested in there.


----------



## john wiens (Dec 25, 2002)

I have two Tivo's the older unit model 140 is running v7.2.1a and Galleon v2.1.0 and has Yahoo Photos, games and other items under Music, Photos, & More. The problem is the newer unit model 540 is running v7.2.1 but both Galleon and Music, Photos, & More do not display anything. I can transfer from Tivo to Tivo, Tivo to PC and PC to Tivo. Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> I'd like to be able to hide/show/re-order all the apps in the Music, Pictures & more. I'm kinda surprised this wasn't added as a feature on rollout....it's getting quite congested in there.


I'd like that too. So much I even asked for it on the official TiVo feature request page.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I put myself on the list 3-4 weeks ago and still haven't received the upgrade


----------



## Aflat (Aug 29, 2005)

MrEdd said:


> One problem... I got the message but still no update. I have software version 7.2.1-oth-01-2-264 which I believe is still old. Also I don't have the BestBuy and Nikon apps.
> 
> But what I do have is a message saying that all those nice features are waiting for me... I guess they are hiding?


I had the same thing happen to me. I got the message, but there was nothing there. 2 days later I lost power, Tivo rebooted, and I had everything.


----------



## Spoon_Walker (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi All...I had the same thing happen and waited for about four weeks, so I decided to resubmit my request and I received everything by the next day.


----------



## MasherSCF (Aug 23, 2005)

I've had my yahoo services active since released.

They're nothin' to be stressed about. You're not missing anything.


----------

